

Quickbooks' solution to DPI scaling: Don't. - tempestn
http://support.quickbooks.intuit.com/support/articles/HOW13289

======
tempestn
Just got myself a beautiful new 2560x1440 27" monitor. Set DPI scaling in
Windows to 125% so I can enjoy the full native resolution while still being
able to read text on the screen. Tried to use Quickbooks and half the fields
are cut off. Their solution? I need to "optimize" my DPI scaling settings -
AKA, set it back to 100%.

I mean, if they can't actually support scaling properly, couldn't they at
least override it so the interface doesn't completely break itself with
scaling turned on? It boggles my mind how they put out a new version of these
products every single year, and yet seem to manage to avoid actually improving
their most glaring deficiencies.

Edit: Just read the fine print more closely there. Indeed, in the Windows 7
compatibility settings in shortcut properties, you can turn off DPI scaling
for individual programs. That helps!

